# Suji



## pumbaa (Mar 4, 2012)

I need a budget suji. I bought the Fujiwara FKM 270mm but I guess it turns out it is the yanagiba, or atleast it looks like it. So I am going to treat it like a Yanagiba. So my question is I have decided 270 is wayyyy to big for my station 210-240 seems to be the sweet spot for my station. What budget 210-240 Suji do you guys reccomend? Budget is under the $150 mark and the $100 mark is a beautiful thing for me. As always thanks for any and all help.


----------



## tkern (Mar 4, 2012)

Carbon or Stainless preference? Kikuichi carbon 240 and Suisin Inox are around $125.


----------



## pumbaa (Mar 4, 2012)

I am probably ok with carbon, I don't have any carbon knives. I will say that carbon on a busy line is kind of a worry, but I take care of my knives, so I am willing to try it. Suisin under $125 where?


----------



## tk59 (Mar 4, 2012)

http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com...stern/suisin-inox-western-240mm-sujihiki.html
That would be my vote (although I don't know the steel) along with a CarboNEXT, probably.


----------



## pumbaa (Mar 4, 2012)

tk59 said:


> http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com...stern/suisin-inox-western-240mm-sujihiki.html
> That would be my vote (although I don't know the steel) along with a CarboNEXT, probably.



So it is between that Suisin, Tojiro 210 or 240, Carbonext 240, Fujiwara fkh/fkm 240 (actual suji this time), or if someone else has something else to add.


----------



## tk59 (Mar 4, 2012)

Btw, what do you mean it looks like a yanagiba? Is is single beveled?


----------



## pumbaa (Mar 4, 2012)

It looks like a yanagi, its flat on the back this is the pic from the Sujihiki listing on Japanesechefsknife.com, I bought it from someone not them but it looks just like this






But the Suji should look like this 





I didn't even know Fujiwara made a yanagi.


----------



## tk59 (Mar 4, 2012)

Hmm. That reminds me. I think I did see someone post about this a long while back...


----------



## pumbaa (Mar 4, 2012)

tk59 said:


> Hmm. That reminds me. I think I did see someone post about this a long while back...



Yeah, it is all good the person who sold it to me thought it was a Suji they never used it so it is fine. Still a very solid knife it is just not an every day line knife that I can cut protiens and everything with. Thus the suji idea.


----------



## slowtyper (Mar 4, 2012)

I'm looking for a budget suji also but can't find one in 210 size. Really wanted to try out the carbonext but they don't have that size.


----------



## pumbaa (Mar 4, 2012)

slowtyper said:


> I'm looking for a budget suji also but can't find one in 210 size. Really wanted to try out the carbonext but they don't have that size.



check out Tojiro petty is 210mm it is a suji


----------



## slowtyper (Mar 4, 2012)

Yes large petty or small suji, that is what I was looking for, but dont' want the Tojiro. I've used a tojiro DP a lot in the past (gyuto) and looking to try new makers and steels. Its a good price though...so tempting. I would like to try fujiwara but they again, dont' have that size.


----------



## pumbaa (Mar 4, 2012)

Yeah the 210 is tough to find. Konosuke, kanetsune kc-711, and I know jon has atleast 1 or 2.


----------



## skewed (Mar 4, 2012)

I think the Suisin inox is 19c27.

I have been using the DP 210mm petty for a few weeks now. I like it but it is hefty and thick behind the edge. I think the Konosuke HD 210mm petty is around the high end of your budget. If it is anything like my 270 gyuto, it is thin, light and fun to use.

Cheers,
rj


----------



## Timthebeaver (Mar 4, 2012)

Hiromoto G3 210mm sujihiki $105 at JCK.

http://tinyurl.com/6p5ksmo


----------



## Dusty (Mar 4, 2012)

Hiromoto Gingami no.3 may fit the bill. About 100 bucks for a 210, I think around 130 for a 240mm.


----------



## Dusty (Mar 4, 2012)

Wow. Sorry Tim, didn't see your post there recommending the same thing. 

I guess that's a big +1.


----------



## VoodooMajik (Mar 4, 2012)

for the cost the fujiwara fkh has treated me well. I would buy it again if I was looking to try a new type or knife/steel


----------



## Cadillac J (Mar 4, 2012)

pumbaa said:


> I need a budget suji. I bought the Fujiwara FKM 270mm but I guess it turns out it is the yanagiba, or atleast it looks like it.



I have a 270 FKM and it looks like the second pic (without the large bevel). However, I thought I remember that the ones from JCK had the large bevel on the side, but were still sujis and not yanagibas? Kind of like how the newer Mizuno blue#2 gyutos have a similar grind like that into the blade. Could be wrong, but I'm pretty sure your FKM is still a suji.

A while ago, I had a 240 Fujiwara FKH suji and thought it was a nice size for what you are looking for--I've had a 210 petty for over a year now, but I think I would prefer a 240 suji instead.


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 4, 2012)

From what I have read, the FKM suji is just an asymmetric ground double bevel. They only seem to make single bevel knives in the FKV line.


----------



## labor of love (Mar 4, 2012)

i like my tojiro 210 petty. i regularly beat the hell out of it at work and at the 210 size its quite the multi tasker. i like the thickness of the blade too. great buy for $60ish bucks! but i reserve my "finesse" work for my konosukes.


----------



## pumbaa (Mar 5, 2012)

Cadillac J said:


> I have a 270 FKM and it looks like the second pic (without the large bevel). However, I thought I remember that the ones from JCK had the large bevel on the side, but were still sujis and not yanagibas? Kind of like how the newer Mizuno blue#2 gyutos have a similar grind like that into the blade. Could be wrong, but I'm pretty sure your FKM is still a suji.
> 
> A while ago, I had a 240 Fujiwara FKH suji and thought it was a nice size for what you are looking for--I've had a 210 petty for over a year now, but I think I would prefer a 240 suji instead.


It is like a 90/10 or 95/5 bevel there is a tiny bevel on the back side. So this is not hollow ground on the back like a yanagiba it just happens to have the bevel mid blade?


----------

